# does anybody plow with a ford f 650



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i am looking at an 04 f 650 with a 10 ft plow on it i dont want to waste 44k if its gonna suck the owner says it kicks butt but i dont want find out any diifrent the first storm out 
any input would be appreciated 

thanks matt


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It will suck in small lots but with weight in it, in large lots it will plow well. What kind of box is on it?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Its an F-650, its a beast. What more can I say? wesport 

Not sure, but if an F-350 can get the job done, heck people plow with an F-150, but the 650 has the same Powerstroke in it as the 350's doesnt it? So basically its a beefed up 350. Should be a good truck. But hey, what do I know? Seriously though, I dont know that much, But Id take the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;568647 said:


> It will suck in small lots but with weight in it, in large lots it will plow well. What kind of box is on it?


Dave's pretty smart.

I have a F800 (now it would be a 650) and a F750. Load 'em up with ballast and they'll push anything.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

farmerkev;568651 said:


> Its an F-650, its a beast. What more can I say? wesport
> 
> Not sure, but if an F-350 can get the job done, heck people plow with an F-150, but the 650 has the same Powerstroke in it as the 350's doesnt it? So basically its a beefed up 350. Should be a good truck. But hey, what do I know? Seriously though, I dont know that much, But Id take the truck.


The F-650 isnt even comparable to an F-350 kev entirely different animal and no they dont have the powerstroke engine. My bosses has a cat diesel and an allison transmission. '

I wouldnt want to plow with it unless it was in very big lots with nothing in the way.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have plowed with a f-650 10ft fisher on it, the thing does kick put. And it can knock a lot out in no time. But it does suck in tight lots, like jd said!:salute:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ABES;568661 said:


> The F-650 isnt even comparable to an F-350 kev entirely different animal and no they dont have the powerstroke engine. My bosses has a cat diesel and an allison transmission. '
> 
> I wouldnt want to plow with it unless it was in very big lots with nothing in the way.


yes they can come with the powerstroke engine, also can choose cat or cummins as well.. it would be ideal for large lots and roadways.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

I drive an F650 box for deliveries at work. I can tell you it's powerful, but a pain to maneuver. If you have a large lot and you're looking at straight pushes or streets, go for it. 

Though I've never had this one in snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

How many GVW's is an F650?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ABES;568661 said:


> The F-650 isnt even comparable to an F-350 kev entirely different animal and no they dont have the powerstroke engine. My bosses has a cat diesel and an allison transmission. '
> 
> I wouldnt want to plow with it unless it was in very big lots with nothing in the way.


Actually, you have the option of the PS, Cummins or Cat in the 650\750's. Cat and Cummins have the Allison, really not sure about the PS. Wouldn't even consider one in a truck this size.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;568666 said:


> yes they can come with the powerstroke engine, also can choose cat or cummins as well.. it would be ideal for large lots and roadways.


I guess you learn something new every day all the ones ive seen have the cat engine but Ive heard they are offered with the cummins.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like a bunch of us posted at once.

Dave, not sure anymore, but when I got mine, you could get a 26K CDL beater or 28K. That's all I remember being available.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ABES;568670 said:


> I guess you learn something new every day all the ones ive seen have the cat engine but Ive heard they are offered with the cummins.


yea id probaly go with the cat engine. i couldnt see the PS being very productive in that size truck and have nothing against cummins just like cat more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The Cats are allegedly throw aways, but I haven't had any problems with mine


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if your worried about the size of that 650... ill trade you staight up for a dodge 2500 .....
and mine does have the best motor ever made = Cummis

you guys are silly thinking other wise....lol


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

the truck has a hook lift on it that weighs about 3500 lbs i can put one of my dumpsters in with wieght for ballast the truck weighs 11k empty the truck has a cat motor in it


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

ABES;568661 said:


> The F-650 isnt even comparable to an F-350 kev entirely different animal and no they dont have the powerstroke engine. My bosses has a cat diesel and an allison transmission. '
> 
> I wouldnt want to plow with it unless it was in very big lots with nothing in the way.


I also learned something new, I never knew you could get them with the Cat in it. Thats AWESOME!

We had an F-550 at work about 2 weeks ago. It had the same Powerstroke as a 350. But it had MASSIVE axles, the hitch reciever was also HUGE. It was pretty much just a larger 350. Thats where my reasoning came from.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

elite1msmith;568683 said:


> mine does have the best motor ever made = Cummis


*SOMETHING ABOUT THIS STATEMENT IS VERY UNBECOMINGELITE1MSMITH*

*F650 IS A HUGE TRUCK IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT BUY IT AND IF YOU DONT HAVE COMMERCIAL LOTS BIG ENOUGH TO USE IT ON .....USE IT FOR A SUB TRUCK FOR SOMEONE ELSE IF YOU COULD FIND THE WORK BEST OF LUCK IF YOU GET IT*


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

elite1msmith;568683 said:


> if your worried about the size of that 650... ill trade you staight up for a dodge 2500 .....
> and mine does have the best motor ever made = Cummis
> 
> you guys are silly thinking other wise....lol


hahahahahahahahah 



farmerkev;568708 said:


> I also learned something new, I never knew you could get them with the Cat in it. Thats AWESOME!
> 
> We had an F-550 at work about 2 weeks ago. It had the same Powerstroke as a 350. But it had MASSIVE axles, the hitch reciever was also HUGE. It was pretty much just a larger 350. Thats where my reasoning came from.


the 450 and 550's come with the powerstroke or 6.8 V10's... yea they look like beefed up one ton's but show some subtle differences.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The nicest thing about a 650 is I can plow with 6 tons of salt and still be 100% legal.

And it will out turn my '04 550 while carrying twice as much salt. 

The gearing makes them torque monsters. 

Just wish it had a Blizzard on it.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JD Dave;568668 said:


> How many GVW's is an F650?


like 25k+ , the f550s are the smaller frame truck and are almost 20k.... yeah unless your plowing malls or roadways, a f150 or 350 will be a ton easier.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

y a blizard? arent they for homeoners?


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

What do you guys use for a plow on your 650? Pickup truck plows, Boss V's, Fisher Xblades, etc are not applicable I assume?


----------



## duramax8611 (Nov 7, 2008)

i would assume you could go with the big 8611. i have a 8611 lp and was sitting next to a chevy 5500 with the big 8611 and man that a big plow. as others have said small lots will be hard, i plow with a 4500 chevy with a 9 ft blade with wings and its not bad if you have the right sized lots


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

If you have bigger lots it will work great. I have an FL70 extended cab with a 14ft box she is big but unstopable if you have some salt in her. Plowing empty sucks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know if a F-650 will plow good but the old Ford 8000 and 9000 trucks work great. A Fisher makes a 10' plow called the MC Series and they are made for trucks that big.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;637967 said:


> I don't know if a F-650 will plow good but the old Ford 8000 and 9000 trucks work great. A Fisher makes a 10' plow called the MC Series and they are made for trucks that big.


Well thank goodness for that. Next time someone asks about an 8000 or 9000 you can answer that post where it will matter. Because this guy is asking about a 650.

Have you ever plowed with an 8000 or 9000?

Have you plowed at all?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;568680 said:


> The Cats are allegedly throw aways, but I haven't had any problems with mine


the 3126 is a sleeve less engine which is why they got to be know as a throw away engine.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

mc1;568690 said:


> the truck has a hook lift on it that weighs about 3500 lbs i can put one of my dumpsters in with wieght for ballast the truck weighs 11k empty the truck has a cat motor in it


i would look into getting a sander mounted on a skid for that truck, then you could offer sanding/salting to your customers.


----------

